# who has had cogs made??



## johnnybentwrench (May 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I have been messing around with a 1915 racycle for a bit now and have got it rideable except the rear cog is a 9 tooth which is not fun at all to pedal. Can anyone point me in the direction of a machinist who can make cogs?? I called curtiss odom but its too expensive and its in runs of ten. I don't really have the patience for the 100 year old bikes money can't buy what you need when you need it you have to beg borrow steal or have it manufactured. anyway I was hoping to find someone to make me a cog or else I will wind up just selling the bike for pennies on the dollar. I kinda see now that I  a 100 year old bike is not meant to be ridden daily or hard they are old and pretty fragile. 

I started riding my kleins again and have put the racycle in a dark room in the garage to hopefully forget about it. I have also listed it on CL, The cabe and Ebay because its not fun to ride and it seems unlikely to find a correct cog, it bothers me I have spent so much and can't even ride it seems foolish now that I think about it. John


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 4, 2015)

Don't give up!
It's like scaling a mountain.
One step at a time, with a break in between.....
The view will be remarkable, when completed.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 4, 2015)

Thanks If I can't find anyone the bike will not stay with me. I have no interest in hanging it on a wall unless thats what they meant when they said its all in the hanger(the wall hanger) I should have kept the Hetchins curley stay bike I had


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 4, 2015)

Check in with the wheelmen- there are several guys there who are machinists and make parts,  It's not going to be a $20.00 part.  What is the rear hub on the bike?  You can search around for a hub with a bigger sprocket.  I hope the Hetchins didn't fit you...


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 4, 2015)

The hetchins was NOS and a 23" perfect fit built with NOS campy 50th. The NOS Poghliaghi was nice too also had an eisentraut. I don't really want to join another bike forum. The 100 year old bike thing has been something I have wanted for years and years. I spoke with you a couple years ago on here.I finally got it spent more on it than any other bike including the three listed. I just wanted a 100 year old bike to ride but I did not know they are more for looking at and maybe at best riding across a parking lot. Its funny I get messages from people wanting crap off my bike if I part it out but barely get responses to threads or private messages.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 4, 2015)

Ouch.  Machine shops are expensive, but a sympathetic bike geek machinist will know what you want and be interested in the process.  And if it is a relatively standard hub, bigger cogs are out there.  Once they are put back together, old bikes are just as rideable as they were when new. I wouldn't want to ride my 146 year old velocipede to work every day, but it is ready willing and able to go for a spin whenever I want to.  The Wheelme are into 19th century machines so they have to know how to make parts.  Unless you are totally disgusted give them a try.  It's an old fashioned group with a paper newsletter and people who want to be called on the phone but they will get you what you need.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 5, 2015)

its for a mussel man armless hub not very common I guess??


----------



## kermit (May 5, 2015)

Go to the wheelmen site there is a guy Glen looking for a nine, maybe has something to trade...Good luck


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 5, 2015)

are you talking about the wheelman forum??


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 5, 2015)

No one has any ideas


----------



## mike cates (May 5, 2015)

Try Craig Allen, New Jersey (856) 825-2996 jeremiah18three@gmail.com as he is the machinist/fabricator for The Wheelmen and does a fantastic job at reasonable prices.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 5, 2015)

This is 1" x 1/8" pitch? If so there might be some inexpensive creative options.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 5, 2015)

johnnybentwrench said:


> No one has any ideas right. Tell the guy looking for the 9 to keep looking. I am done with this site and all the jerks that just want to buy stuff off a bike I am trying to build.




Curtis Odem, creator extraordinaire, he's in your neck of the woods. He is a member here, maybe look him up. I don't want any of your parts BTW, just content to be a jerk.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 5, 2015)

poop, just notice you tried Curtis, sorry.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 5, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> This is 1" x 1/8" pitch? If so there might be some inexpensive creative options.





No No No I am not spending the rest of my life looking for a 1/8 chain. I am using a 3/16 cog in the rear so I can use a 3/16 chain


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 5, 2015)

Balloontyre said:


> poop, just notice you tried Curtis, sorry.





Spoke to Curtiss on the phone I love his hubs. When I find another curley stay I am going to use the odom hubs


----------



## rustjunkie (May 5, 2015)

Okay that makes it easier. If you're not concerned with the cog looking identical to the original, I think a New Departure cog will fit. I have a Musselman armless here. I'll see if I can remove the cog and check.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 5, 2015)

Okay, New Departure is too large, but a Velosteel cog fits. I've just talked with Guy at Elegant Wheels, the USA Velosteel dealer, he has 24t 1/2" cogs. Now this isn't ideal, but you could buy one of those cogs and grind every other tooth off. They're 1/8" so the chain interface won't be great, but it should get you down the road and stop you at the corner. 

http://www.elegantwheels.net/default.html


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 5, 2015)

It's kind of a miracle the Morrow armless has standard track cog threads!  BUT a lot of track bikes kept using inch pitch chains.  Here is a completed-but unsold-10 tooth cog from eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Tooth-In...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
The seller seems to have a bunch of inch pitch cogs.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 5, 2015)

Later Morrow cogs are threaded a little smaller than New Departure- possibly one would fit.  If they were using standard 1.375X24 TPI threads on the armless, why change for the next models?  It's the same threads as one half of a modern bottom bracket so possibly a local frame builder could re-thread a cog if the center hole is small enough.  Even if it it is a little sloppy the lock ring will be doing most of the work keeping it in place.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 5, 2015)

The hub in question is a Musselman. I tried a Sachs cog too, and it fit the Musselman and also a Perry.


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2015)

johnnybentwrench said:


> its for a mussel man armless hub not very common I guess??




I haven't given up on you, just that my crap is all over the place.... I am sorry I haven't gotten back like I should have. Don't leave cause of me. I'll finish my digging in a day or two. Sorry for the wait. b.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 5, 2015)

Blue Nelson might have a reproduced one for the Mussleman hub. He had them manufactured in the past and might have one left in stock.
Check with Lawrence for his phone number. I forgot his "handle" here on The Cabe.
Ya never know....I bought a large one for a mussleman hub from him for my pacemaker and it was a quality job!

Of course Brian " bricycle" might have one after he digs through his treasures!


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 6, 2015)

willswares1220 said:


> Blue Nelson might have a reproduced one for the Mussleman hub. He had them manufactured in the past and might have one left in stock.
> Check with Lawrence for his phone number. I forgot his "handle" here on The Cabe.
> Ya never know....I bought a large one for a mussleman hub from him for my pacemaker and it was a quality job!
> 
> Of course Brian " bricycle" might have one after he digs through his treasures!




Blue had 14 tooth cogs made for the BIG sprockets he gave me the 9 to use


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2015)

johnnybentwrench said:


> Blue had 14 tooth cogs made for the BIG sprockets he gave me the 9 to use




Hope you stick around, I used to buy B-10 tanks for $100.00 ea. (3). then they were like $125, then $175. Then never saw any.....
After a LONG wait, I saw one, and gladly paid $300 for it. You'll find what you need. (I hope).


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 6, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Okay, New Departure is too large, but a Velosteel cog fits. I've just talked with Guy at Elegant Wheels, the USA Velosteel dealer, he has 24t 1/2" cogs. Now this isn't ideal, but you could buy one of those cogs and grind every other tooth off. They're 1/8" so the chain interface won't be great, but it should get you down the road and stop you at the corner.
> 
> http://www.elegantwheels.net/default.html




Curtiss and I discussed this option and it does not work the pitch is different it might get it down the road. I know people have done this, but its not correct or good for the chain.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 7, 2015)

The quest up the mountain for another searching soul, 
duped by curiosity, with steel horse woes.

One hundred years, of the conspiracy of speed;
How fast it was and how swift it will be,
but it's slow as was and makes sore knees.

When roads were rough they didn't race around.
Racers weren't scorchers like posers and clowns,
racers used pacers, and pacers loud sounds.

The crowd here is cheering, for an old nickeled herring.
Time is money, or is it racketeering?
The clock is ticking, on a hundred years of gearing.
Bad roads got good, with civil engineering.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 7, 2015)

The bicycle gods are smiling; there is a musselman 14t in the for sale section for a good cause. Will it fit an armless?


----------



## johnnybentwrench (May 12, 2015)

Andrew Gorman said:


> It's kind of a miracle the Morrow armless has standard track cog threads!  BUT a lot of track bikes kept using inch pitch chains.  Here is a completed-but unsold-10 tooth cog from eBay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Tooth-In...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> The seller seems to have a bunch of inch pitch cogs.




Andrew Thanks for the link it is on my Racycle now and I am actually riding the bike. Its hard to believe its 100 years old.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 12, 2015)

Hooray!  Glad it worked for you.


----------

